# Dissatisfied with instant gun blues?



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I found a really superior product on-line called Van's Instant Gun Blue.
I never touch up honest gun blue wear, but I had a rifle that was neglected in a basement gun rack over the summer.
Apparently some moisture got the felt liner the barrel was resting on causing not only rust but pitting.
After surface prep,,,used Van's as directed and although far from perfect,,,after 5 applications it looks pretty good.
It would be a great blue for refurbished screw/bolt heads.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I used the birchwood casey to reblue a cheap shotgun that was a little rusty and pitted, now I am starting to see the rust show through again. This time I am going to strip it good and just use duracoat.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Spent, have you used a lot of gun blue before? Does it usually take more than one application? I have a cheap shotgun the could probably use some touch up, but I have never tried it before. Thinking it might be time to give it a try, but not sure if I want to have to use some thing 5 times before I get decent results. You didn't happen to take any pix did you?


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have referb'd a couple old break actions. The blueing is actually quite simple. It took about 3 coats to get a decent finish on those. Just make sure you dont start the project in the middle of the living room. You will need to rinse off the active ingredient and moving the gun and having it drip on the new rug is froned upon by the wife.

If you are familiar with aluminum anodization, bluing is a similar process. Aplly the chemical and it creates a reaction that acts like a barrier of protection.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Savage260 said:


> Spent, have you used a lot of gun blue before? Does it usually take more than one application? I have a cheap shotgun the could probably use some touch up, but I have never tried it before. Thinking it might be time to give it a try, but not sure if I want to have to use some thing 5 times before I get decent results. You didn't happen to take any pix did you?


Cousin Van told me not to post any photos. :wink: 
I don't have a before,,,but just did this one.
This is after 8 applications but it stopped getting darker after 5. Bummer since the the original blue is so dark.
Still, it's plenty dark for my taste so I may refinish the whole gun.
Unlike Birchwood Casey blues, Van's doesn't require rinsing. Basically you just apply, wait 3 min, and buff.
And also unlike BC it's durable,,,no amount of hard buffing with fine steel wool or rubbing with acetone will lighten it up.


----------

